# anyone keep eyelash vipers? Can I see them please??



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I dont hold a DWAL and probably never will, I do however love the look of eyelash vipers, I was just wandering if anyone kept these and what they are like? Oh and id you have pictures then feel free to share!?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mooshu said:


> Hi everyone, I dont hold a DWAL and probably never will, I do however love the look of eyelash vipers, I was just wandering if anyone kept these and what they are like? Oh and id you have pictures then feel free to share!?


I know of one person on here with one and I have see some lovely pictures of their golden eyelash on here (my dream snake)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/861937-look-those-fangs-2.html


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

Hope this works here is one of mine : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

firece_creatures said:


> Hope this works here is one of mine : victory:


What an abosolute beauty I would give me left nut for one !


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

firece_creatures said:


> Hope this works here is one of mine : victory:



very nice j,i wish i could keep them.


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

give me both ya nuts and you can have my 3 :lol2:

They are nice and easy to keep .. sneeky little buggers sometimes


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

white said:


> very nice j,i wish i could keep them.


Cheers chris .. when you pop in next time ill show you them : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

firece_creatures said:


> give me both ya nuts and you can have my 3 :lol2:
> 
> They are nice and easy to keep .. sneeky little buggers sometimes


DEAL !!!!!!!!! I'm off to get the scissors. I'll be round straight after I have stitched me-self up


----------



## firece_creatures (May 28, 2008)

haha 

here is another one just chilling


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

firece_creatures said:


> haha
> 
> here is another one just chilling


Haha:mf_dribble: stop teasing me this is like fetish porn for me lol.

Sorry kids +18 only !!!!!


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Truely amazing snakes! 
What sort of setup do you keep them in?


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Are these incredible snakes hard to keep ? An how toxic is the bite lol


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

steve2010 said:


> Are these incredible snakes hard to keep ? An how toxic is the bite lol


They're not particularly difficult to keep, when the correct conditions are supplied. There have been deaths as a result of bites from this species. One cited fatality to a man who was bit on his tongue.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

What was he doing with the snake that his tongue was the easiest thing for it to bite??

Or are we better off not knowing?


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well doesn't surprise me that he died if it bit him on the face ..... But how the hell did he let it get that close they not huge snakes how is best to keep them in something abit more secure than an exo terra lol .


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

I keep quite a few schlegs all in exoterra vivs

One of my least favorite snakes to photograph are yellow ones. So boring!


----------



## steve2010 (Jun 16, 2010)

Naturally Wild said:


> I keep quite a few schlegs all in exoterra vivs
> 
> One of my least favorite snakes to photograph are yellow ones. So boring!
> 
> image


:O. I almost thought u were being serious then lol awesomely stunning animals


----------



## craig138 (Jun 25, 2010)

Light "lemon" yellow female

Eyelash viper- Bothriechis schlegelii by Craigraymond82, on Flickr

Golden yellow male

Eyelash viper- Bothriechis schlegelii by Craigraymond82, on Flickr


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

craig138 said:


> Light "lemon" yellow female
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8442/7882043240_c857c52185_z.jpg]image[/url]
> Eyelash viper- Bothriechis schlegelii by Craigraymond82, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Couple of stunners there my man, love the first one with the streak of orange behind the eye!!!!!


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

craig138 said:


> Light "lemon" yellow female
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8442/7882043240_c857c52185_z.jpg]image[/url]
> Eyelash viper- Bothriechis schlegelii by Craigraymond82, on Flickr
> 
> ...


wow. Just wow. I would say they're stunning, but the word doesn't do them justice. Maybe UltraMegaSuperStunning? :mf_dribble:


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

craig138 said:


> Light "lemon" yellow female
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8442/7882043240_c857c52185_z.jpg]image[/url]
> Eyelash viper- Bothriechis schlegelii by Craigraymond82, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I love the 'Go on, I dare you' look on the face of the first beauty


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I adore this species - fingers crossed they'll be a girlfriend for this gentleman at Houten this year!

(excuse the crap iphone photos..)


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

chondro13 said:


> I adore this species - fingers crossed they'll be a girlfriend for this gentleman at Houten this year!
> 
> (excuse the crap iphone photos..)
> 
> ...



It official I think I want to marry you :lol2: you have the most amazing snakes I have ever seen, and I don't just mean the goldens!!


----------



## craig138 (Jun 25, 2010)

Green phase schleg at feeding time....


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

wow! is it normal to prefer the green ones? they look gorgeous! :mf_dribble:


----------



## craig138 (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think there's a colour eyelash I dont like, they're all beautiful 
but as you like the green ones, heres a couple of pics of an adult female, photos are a bit poor, I'd only just got my macro lens when I took these and didnt have a decent flash :blush:

Eyelash Viper by Craigraymond82, on Flickr


Eyelash Viper by Craigraymond82, on Flickr

and heres another photo of the lil one without her mouth full


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Years ago the green ones were known as " lichen" phase, and the yellow ones as " Opinell" phase. Now with all of the different colour " morphs,"these names with be lost. It was once quoted that eyelash vipers would one day become the "corn snake" of the venomous world. Perhaps, more accurately, they're becoming the " Royal python" of venomous collections.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

craig138 said:


> I don't think there's a colour eyelash I dont like, they're all beautiful
> but as you like the green ones, heres a couple of pics of an adult female, photos are a bit poor, I'd only just got my macro lens when I took these and didnt have a decent flash :blush:
> [URL="http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6010/5999067865_d114ed21e3_z.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Eyelash Viper by Craigraymond82, on Flickr
> ...


They're amazing. I like them far more than the goldens.


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

craig138 said:


> I don't think there's a colour eyelash I dont like, they're all beautiful
> but as you like the green ones, heres a couple of pics of an adult female, photos are a bit poor, I'd only just got my macro lens when I took these and didnt have a decent flash :blush:
> [URL=http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6010/5999067865_d114ed21e3_z.jpg]image[/url]
> Eyelash Viper by Craigraymond82, on Flickr
> ...


wow. totally stunningly Gorgeous. :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

They are awfully beautiful.


----------



## reptile rescue (Mar 15, 2008)

*eye lash*










gold and red male


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

reptile rescue said:


> image
> 
> gold and red male


What a beauty mate yours ??


----------



## reptile rescue (Mar 15, 2008)

*eyelash*

yes this one and i have 3 others as well two green and one other yellow they are the one Craig has taken pictures of


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

reptile rescue said:


> yes this one and i have 3 others as well two green and one other yellow they are the one Craig has taken pictures of


Nice cracking bunch you have there mate


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Some shots of mine from stateside. I am expecting babies from the my two seen here. I can't wait to see how they turn out! 




























And here she is showing here baby bump!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Some shots of mine from stateside. I am expecting babies from the my two seen here. I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> image
> 
> ...



Beautiful mate, your green has some amazing colours on it ! What did you breed ?? The golden or the green ??


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Beautiful mate, your green has some amazing colours on it ! What did you breed ?? The golden or the green ??


Both. Green is mom, gold is dad.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Both. Green is mom, gold is dad.


What colours will that give ??


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> What colours will that give ??


Most likely, there will be half green and half gold. There is no guarantee though. I have heard of 2 green parents having all gold babies and vice-versa


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Some shots of mine from stateside. I am expecting babies from the my two seen here. I can't wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


that green........:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Snakeguy101 said:


> Most likely, there will be half green and half gold. There is no guarantee though. I have heard of 2 green parents having all gold babies and vice-versa


Oh nice pictures when they come would be great ! :whistling2:


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Oh nice pictures when they come would be great ! :whistling2:


very gentle hint there, i think :lol2:


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't own any, but did see a few in Costa rica.


----------



## Naturally Wild (Jul 1, 2012)

lets have a game of post anything but them boring yellow jobs

more of mine


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> lets have a game of post anything but them boring yellow jobs
> 
> more of mine
> 
> ...


Oiyou leave them boring yellow alone you :lol2:

What a stunning green you have there sir !


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Sep 5, 2012)

Naturally Wild said:


> lets have a game of post anything but them boring yellow jobs
> 
> more of mine
> 
> image












But I do still like the yellows....


----------



## PaulJack (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow great looking snakes indeed! The fangs on them are huge :gasp:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Those greens remind me of the bags of mixed seeds you see in health food shops....


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

even more stunning vipers :notworthy:


----------

